# Dog Beds!!!



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

So, Since most of you guys are crazy chihuahua lovers like myself, I was curious what kind of beds you spoil your babies with? Is there anyone on here who has the real fancy super expensive type dog beds? Or do you just have to normal, cheap beds? Or do you use home made dog beds?? Just curious to see what everyone uses for there babies to sleep in 
I have two normal cheap pet store bought beds right now but Im really wanting to buy a nice expensive dog bed with a frame and all!  I just dont know which one I want to get yet?!


Pictures are welcome


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has a super soft pad bed and also a luxury dog couch. She still prefers the most expensive dog bed of all--our couch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has a super cheap Wal Mart bed that we bought when we brought him home that he sleeps in at night in our bedroom. He also has a bed from Petco that was mid range price that he never uses. His favorite bed though is our Lazy Boy chair with a throw pillow on top.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby prefers the bed or couch. And he loves blankets. He goes in the bathroom when I'm not home, so I bought him a cheap bed and put his favorite blanket on top of it in there. He loves it, sometimes he doesn't want to come out!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

We don't have any of the real fancy super expensive type , but we do have a lot, my dogs have a crate with real puffy blanket, both have a regular oval shaped dog bed, and for the couch they have the doggie sleeping bags, and Ike's favorite, in the computer room is a real nice plane box with a blanket in it, he loves the box , as he can eat and rip up his bed and no one yells. He hides all the toys it in also.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

We just have regular beds too. But if you have a Home Goods in your area, they sometimes have really nice bed, ones that look like a little couch or chaise lounge. Stein Mart also has cute ones too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dex prefers a kitty oval hut type bed, a normal puppy bed from PETsMART, KC prefers a kitty pink hut bed with a fluffy ball attached to the inside top. They both love blankets whether to lay on or tug on together. I make blankets with embroidery and keep one on the human bed since they sleep with me. There's another normal dog bed in the living room to be used during the day while I'm at work and they lookout the balcony window at times with it. I also have a homemade round bed on the human bed they love to just lay one whenever they feel like being in the corner


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

This is the bed Im probably going to buy.. 



Its super expensive but its so cute and it kinda matches out sectional in our living room and thats where this bed would go..I love it! 
What are your thoughts?
Im guna also check Ross and TJ Maxx for some neat beds


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Right now the boys have one of those cheap round dog beds that came with a pillow and blanket and Neeka has a fuzzy pink baby blanket with brown polka dots and a wicker basket bed that came with her when we got her. 

Amazon.com: Pampered Pet ~ Pink Dog Bed: Pet Supplies 
This is going to be Neeka's Easter present

Amazon.com: Plush Prince Pet Bed - Party Decorations & Room Decor: Pet Supplies
And his will be Anubis's Easter present


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I seen those..I have been on amazon.com looking up beds for like 2 hours lol They are so darn pricey though for what Im wanting and the one I did want they dont sell on there anymore


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

Goodness, I wish I could go back in time and talk myself out of all the beds I ever bought! I've had every single type you could imagine. The money I've spend.... I cringe. They were all ruined and lived a short life. I now have plastic beds with inserts and blankets. Easily washable and rarely need replacing!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

The only thing about a bed like that is, for all that money, it could wind up being totally ignored. Butterbean sleeps on my bed, but I wanted to get her a special pillow for herself, so I took her to the pet-supply shop and actually put different ones down on the floor to see how she reacted to them. I got the one she seemed to like most (fortunately NOT the most expensive!), and she sleeps on it all the time now. Is there anywhere you could take your little ones that would allow such "test drives"?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou has a Martha Stewart bed.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I found a small square bed on an end cap at Shopko for like $3 for Moose. The pad is built in. But I cut a hole in the corner to add a separate heated pad from petmate. He lays in there on really cold days. Otherwise he has blankets in his crate. He sleeps with us way under the covers. If we are just lounging on the couch he is in someone's lap under a blanket. 

I think he only chooses the heated pad if he's really cold or a lap isn't an option. 

But I DID buy a new heated bed from Doggyloot! The sides seemed a little sturdier than his cheap one. He can sort of "roll" out of it.

Edit: Here is the pad but I must have got mine as they were closing out. I got mine for 9.99 but I can't find it that price anymore!

http://www.amazon.com/Petmate-Indoor-Heating-Element-9-Inch/dp/B000MT74QW


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I splurged and bought Leo a Bessie and Barnie bed for his neuter gift! It's so beautiful and soft! They have 100's of patterns and materials available. I'm trying to get mojo and Lola one for their crate but the company is so insanely busy their 2 week custom bed turnaround time is now 6 weeks!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> This is the bed Im probably going to buy.. Amazon.com: Fantasy Furniture Deluxe Orthopedic Memory Foam Dog Bed Set, Medium, Leopard: Pet Supplies
> Its super expensive but its so cute and it kinda matches out sectional in our living room and thats where this bed would go..I love it!
> What are your thoughts?
> Im guna also check Ross and TJ Maxx for some neat beds


Odie's bed is really similar to this! Except it's cloth.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

KrystalLeigh, where did you get his bed? I would rather a all cloth one just like his!! I love it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> KrystalLeigh, where did you get his bed? I would rather a all cloth one just like his!! I love it!


I got it at HomeSense, which I'm told is similar to HomeGoods in the states.


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

if my little ones would spend more time off my lap than on it I would probably have more beds lol. I have one that I made, crochet w/old down pillows we were going to get rid of they love that one, then we have misc blankets all around they burrow in.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie's bed is really similar to this! Except it's cloth.


That is such a cute picture!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

My pups love to lay on my couch most of all so I got thinking...why not just get them their own couch?!!! This is what I picked out for them: 



 Its a toddler sofa BUT it seams like the perfect size for my baby girls and plus, I have a 20 month old who will probably want to use it too lol I think its a great size for my chi's, giving them lots of room and it will be in my living room too!

What do you guys think??


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Softness and comfort are the main things my little chi looks for in a place to sleep, so the ideal bed for her was just a great big pillow. The pieces you seem to be mainly gravitating toward look fantastic, but if they aren't as comfy as the couch your pups already love, my guess is that they'll probably prefer to stick with the original couch. If you're going to spend that much on a dog bed, how confident are you that your dogs will use it?


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I decided to go with the toddler sofa cause Is almost like the little sofa I wanted to get them in the first place but its bigger and its only a little bit more than the actual dog bed sofa. I have a toddler so I figured if my dogs dont use it, then she will so its a win win


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Edie basically insists on sitting on my lap the whole time. If she can't, then she likes a big soft cushion on the floor. We got her a relatively expensive dog bed, one that's meant to be great for small dogs who like to rest their heads on things, but she rarely uses it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Costco beds for all 4 of mine! They love them and since they are not pricey when they get nasty I toss them.

HomeGoods does have awesome beds for good prices


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Bitsy has a comforter from my son's old toodler bed in her kennel. It is thick and cushy and smells like her best bud


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

Oliver likes the couch at the moment but I'm going to get him a nice bed like this one.

Pooch Pooch Store

Nothing over the top but a little place he can nap without me being worried about sitting on him!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I have snuggle sacks (trundle beds) from Tiger Dreamz for both my Chis. They love them!! Bailey has a Martha Stewart bed that was on clearance in her crate but she only uses it when we leave the house. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Polar said:


> Oliver likes the couch at the moment but I'm going to get him a nice bed like this one.
> 
> Pooch Pooch Store
> 
> Nothing over the top but a little place he can nap without me being worried about sitting on him!


Those are really neat looking, I've never seen before. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

Mischa has a canopy bed with the side curtains for privacy I guess lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have numerous beds for my babies. I keep 4 at a time out. I have never had any trouble with them tearing the beds up, so I truly get my monies worth out of them. We have 3 Martha Stewart beds, 5 of the Peluchi beds, one PetEgo bed, 2 cave like beds. Cozy caves I think they call them. I have a bed from overseas that a friend gave us as a gift, several Tiger Dreamz Trundles, a Shabby Chic bed, and a few others. We use them all, and they all look brand new even after washing. So I can't complain about any waste. My babies love their beds.


----------

